# Improving my accuracy



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, after shooting for a while in a dark room after work I saw my accuracy improve. I shot a black slingshot with thera band black and the line to the target is very hard to see in dark places, for this reason, now I almost don't use peripheral vision anymore to see the band, but just my feeling that everything is in line.

It is nice because you can shoot anywhere.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Dam Volp!! Can't get much better than that!! If you need to improve your accuracy more...what is next, your going to shoot a tear off a house fly's cheek...LOL!!!

Great shooting man!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:rofl: thanks!!!! Urban Fisher

Take care my friend

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hot Dam+N! Nice shooting, man! Real nice..


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Urban Fisher said:


> Dam Volp!! Can't get much better than that!! If you need to improve your accuracy more...what is next, your going to shoot a tear off a house fly's cheek...LOL!!!
> 
> Great shooting man!!


 Hahaha... I've got a good one! Next time, light the room with a few candles, get yourself situated. Extinguish (shoot-out) the candles and Then light the match! If you're match is close enough to contact the smoke of the snuffed candle, you can possibly ignite the combustibles within the smoke which then, should RE-LIGHT the candle!!!! Whoowhooooo! From what I've seen of your shooting skills, I do believe you can do it. Need to be done swiftly! Pull it off and we'll all be doing a dance! Soo cool! hehehe


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Great shooting.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Urban Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > Dam Volp!! Can't get much better than that!! If you need to improve your accuracy more...what is next, your going to shoot a tear off a house fly's cheek...LOL!!!
> ...


I got home from work after a long day and saw your message, it made me laugh! The candle is one of my tricks, but I think for your idea I would have about the same chance as winning the Mega Millions!!!!!!! I am going to use my luck to win the Mega Millions, I bought a ticket yesterday, the drawing is tonight :rofl: !

Thanks Lee!!!!

Take care

Volp!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahahaha!

Fine then... You leave me no choice. I'll just have to bust this one myself!!

With some minor modifications of course.. Matches and candles are both things I definitely want around for when that final trumpet sounds...lol So I'll be using 40watt incandescent bulbs and a balloon full of methane for a more fantastically flatulent finale! lol

Plug your nose and wish me luck, High roller!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

It sound fun!!!!!! a little "HOT" but fun!  with a super Finale!

Well.....Good luck Bud!

Volp


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Great shooting!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Drhanson!!!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice shooting! I just got to figure out how to talk the wife into letting me shoot in the house as well.

J


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Mahaney said:


> Nice shooting! I just got to figure out how to talk the wife into letting me shoot in the house as well.
> 
> J


I can understand 

Volp


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That is almost superhero-like! Fantastic!



Lee Silva said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Fine then... You leave me no choice. I'll just have to bust this one myself!!
> 
> ...


DO IT!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

TSM said:


> That is almost superhero-like! Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks TSM!!!!

Take care Bud

Volp


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Damn man ... you are a good shot!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> **** man ... you are a good shot!


Thanks NaturalFork!

You made me smile!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Nor'easter (Jan 14, 2015)

Crazy. h34r:


----------

